# Wards Hawthorne



## izee2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey there Cabers..

 I just picked this up. Any input as to what year this might be? I was told this is a 48'. There is a serial # under the BB. 55745.  No letters or other numbers anywhere else on the bb. (That I could see) Did it come with a tank? if so does anyone have a pic of it or one ya wanna part with?












Thanks For your help
Tom


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Tom, looks to be a 1938 or possibly a 39 38 was first year for that springer. bri.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 28, 2012)

Quite a few Snyder built bikes, like yours, have a separate code on the BB, something like '04 EH'. The numbers are the year in reverse, so that would be a 1940. It seems they continued this system through the mid 50s, but there's no actual info on Snyders available. a '48 or 49 would've had the aluminum badge, that reads 'HAWTHORNE' over the winged H, whereas the earlier brass badges say 'WARDS' and 'HAWTHORNE', separately.


----------

